# Antibiotics 8 weeks before egg collection



## Goofy34 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi I have a chest infection and have got antibiotics to take but am due to start IVF injections around 18th June and egg collection on 2nd July, is it ok for me to take the antibiotics  now?

x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

How long is the course of antibiotics for? I would expect probably not longer than 7days    Any antibiotics would be well out of your body before you start your treatment next month. If you need them for a serious chest infection then you should take them to ensure this clears up.


----------



## Goofy34 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Yes they are only for a week. I have started them and on day 2 today. Thanks for the reassurance.


----------

